
xkcd-style plots - _Microft
https://mathematica.stackexchange.com/questions/11350/xkcd-style-plots
======
rahimnathwani
Matplotlib has something like this built-in:

[https://matplotlib.org/api/_as_gen/matplotlib.pyplot.xkcd.ht...](https://matplotlib.org/api/_as_gen/matplotlib.pyplot.xkcd.html)

